# Laptop won't boot up



## Jlurson (Feb 6, 2017)

Dell Studio 1737 win 10 won't boot up. I can't even get to the login box. The screen is there but the login box is missing. I ran avg and then restarted, but have been unable to boot up since then. Earlier I turned off a a few Services. I believe that is my problem, but not sure. I have tried to login in safemode but I can't figure out how to. I need my laptop for work. ASAP. Please help me.


----------



## OverTallman (Oct 11, 2016)

To get into safe mode, just let it go to the boot screen and turn it off by holding power button, after 2-3 tries you can use "Advanced boot options" and select "Safe mode".

Once you successfully get into Safe mode, open Start Menu and type "services.msc", now you can turn on the services that are supposed to be on.


----------



## Jlurson (Feb 6, 2017)

OverTallman said:


> To get into safe mode, just let it go to the boot screen and turn it off by holding power button, after 2-3 tries you can use "Advanced boot options" and select "Safe mode".
> 
> Once you successfully get into Safe mode, open Start Menu and type "services.msc", now you can turn on the services that are supposed to be on.


I have already tried that and F8 and removing battery and the power button process. Thanks.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Try step 2 Sign in screen method here, if that doesn't work try step 3 :- http://www.digitalcitizen.life/4-ways-boot-safe-mode-windows-10


----------



## Jlurson (Feb 6, 2017)

managed said:


> Try step 2 Sign in screen method here, if that doesn't work try step 3 :- http://www.digitalcitizen.life/4-ways-boot-safe-mode-windows-10


Thanks for the help I tried those steps a couple times each and still nothing.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

There are other methods here, I hope something works for you :- www.tenforums.com/tutorials/2294-advanced-startup-options-boot-windows-10-a.html


----------



## Jlurson (Feb 6, 2017)

managed said:


> There are other methods here, I hope something works for you :- www.tenforums.com/tutorials/2294-advanced-startup-options-boot-windows-10-a.html


I have either tried these methods and failed or I am unable to try them. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Jlurson (Feb 6, 2017)

Well I put it back to factory settings. I hated to seeing I lost everything and now have Vista. Oh how I loved Win 10. But I am getting it back later.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Well at least it's working. 

You should consider making an Image when you get 10 back how you want it. Then you can restore everything very quickly, all you need is an external HDD to put the Image onto and free software like Macrium Reflect.


----------



## Jlurson (Feb 6, 2017)

Thanks, I will have to look into that. Now I found out I won't be getting win 10 at least not on my troubled laptop. According to Dell (the maker of my laptop) there is no way I ever had wireless service or win 10. It is to out of date for those things. I told them they are wrong. A few days ago I had both and I have for a while now. They said, I must be confussed as to what computer I was using. I said I only have 1 laptop, that's the one I've been using. Then they said, I'm sorry to tell you this, mame but your laptop has expired. I said, should I take it out and shoot it? Then I hung up on them.

Now I have the problem of getting internet on it. Can you help with that?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

What's the exact service tag number and express service code number on that *Dell Studio 1737* laptop?

All of the primary devices in that model laptop support Windows 7 fine, but that may not be the case with Windows 10.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Jlurson (Feb 6, 2017)

flavallee said:


> What's the exact service tag number and express service code number on that *Dell Studio 1737* laptop?
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------


Ser tag: GDH7YH1
Ex code: 35643502405

It is 8 yrs old


----------



## Jlurson (Feb 6, 2017)

flavallee said:


> What's the exact service tag number and express service code number on that *Dell Studio 1737* laptop?
> 
> All of the primary devices in that model laptop support Windows 7 fine, but that may not be the case with Windows 10.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------


I had win 10 with no problem ever since 10 first came out.


----------



## Jlurson (Feb 6, 2017)

I went from Vista to 7 to 10.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> Ser tag: GDH7YH1
> Ex code: 35643502405


You have THIS *Dell Studio 1737* laptop.

It shipped in January 2009 in the U.S.A. and came with Windows Vista Home Premium SP1 64-bit.

It looks like Windows 10 Pro was installed in it on or prior to September 2015.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Jlurson (Feb 6, 2017)

How do you know when win 10 was installed.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> Earlier I turned off a a few Services. I believe that is my problem, but not sure.


Disabling crucial services, such as *Remote Procedure Call (RPC)*, can wreak havoc and can make a computer unbootable.
Unless you really know which ones are safe to disable, leave them on automatic or manual. 


> I have tried to login in safemode but I can't figure out how to.


As soon as you press the power button, tap the F8 key repeatedly without interruption until the options menu screen appears.
You can then select Safe Mode or Safe Mode With Networking.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Jlurson (Feb 6, 2017)

I go to The Black Viper and he has a list of which ones we need. This time I made a huge mistake and made a wrong click, or a least I think so. It could of been the updates too. I will never really know now.

I tried what you suggested it didn't work on my computer.

So how did you find out when I had win10 installed?


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Frank's link in post #15 shows details of your exact laptop, including that the configuration was updated on 24/9/2015 and Windows 10 was on it then.

This will download what should be the correct wireless driver for your laptop (found via that same link which shows it came originally with Vista HP SP1 64 bit and a Dell Wireless 1397 card)
https://downloads.dell.com/FOLDER95978M/3/R206848.exe
Just run the downloaded file and the driver will install, you will probably have to enter your wireless password to get onto the Internet.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> I go to The Black Viper and he has a list of which ones we need.


The "safe" list is okay to play around with.
Avoid the "tweaked" and "bare bones" lists.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------

